# new horse not settling



## saz2 (5 September 2015)

My new horse arrived Wednesday night and was tuned out on his own. he got upset that he could here other horses but couldnt see them so we brought them all in to meet. He is now turned out next to 2 other geldings but still seems unsettled and will pace up and down the fence if they move away. He was nothing like this at his home before but had only ever lived there for the last 9 years of his life. Am I expecting too much too soon? I also want to be able to handle him without the other 2 there but he is already constantly looking for them and fidgeting.  Do I just make him get used to coming in on his own now or let him have their company until he has settled?  Thanks in advance from a worried new owner


----------



## Dry Rot (5 September 2015)

You are expecting too much too soon. I'd be waiting at least a month, even twice as long. But that's just my opinion! I'd also leave him with company until he trusts you. How long that last takes depends mostly on you and how much time youare prepared to spend with him and what you do when you are with him.


----------



## saz2 (5 September 2015)

Thank you. I thought it might be a waiting game. The other two horses arnt riden so im hoping he will be happyish going out without them.


----------



## Princess16 (5 September 2015)

I too think it's too soon. Also spend time with him bonding with him until he trusts you. 

Hope you have lots of fun with him


----------



## Makemineacob (5 September 2015)

Too soon, horses take different lengths of time to settle so it's down to the individual horse, my boys settled immediately when moved and my mare has taken 6 months to settle (she is a stress head). 

Spend time with him, even just in the field, take him for walks and graze in hand, he will settle soon I'm sure.


----------



## Equi (5 September 2015)

Was he alone at the last house? Is there a reason he can't be out with the other horses? What have you done with him so far?


----------



## saz2 (5 September 2015)

equi said:



			Was he alone at the last house? Is there a reason he can't be out with the other horses? What have you done with him so far?
		
Click to expand...

He was in a field on his own next to others.  Just as he is on loan and the others arnt mine incase someone was to take a disliking. They would most probably be ok together.  One of the geldings is a little antisocial.  I have just spent time with him, groomed him. Planning on riding on monday which I am a little nervous about. Hes quite stong to lead around so wasnt sure about walking him.


----------



## Princess16 (5 September 2015)

saz2 said:



			He was in a field on his own next to others.  Just as he is on loan and the others arnt mine incase someone was to take a disliking. They would most probably be ok together.  One of the geldings is a little antisocial.  I have just spent time with him, groomed him. Planning on riding on monday which I am a little nervous about. Hes quite stong to lead around so wasnt sure about walking him.
		
Click to expand...

You need to forget that he's strong to lead, get yourself into the mindset that you are the boss and ensure he is learns manners and respect.  I too was nervous when I first got my pony he could be bolshy and bargy but I had to learn to stand up to him and show him who was boss. You cannot be nervous around a horse as he will pick up on it and take advantage. Once he learns to respect and trust you he will be a different horse. Very important you start on the groundwork before riding, get that right and the rest will follow .


----------



## SO1 (5 September 2015)

It is going to hard for him if he has lived in the same home for a long time as he is not just adjusting to a new yard but to new carers as well.

I expect unless he was a competition horse that was used to going to a lot of different places and staying away at different places it may take him a while to settle.


----------



## saz2 (5 September 2015)

Princess16 said:



			You need to forget that he's strong to lead, get yourself into the mindset that you are the boss and ensure he is learns manners and respect.  I too was nervous when I first got my pony he could be bolshy and bargy but I had to learn to stand up to him and show him who was boss. You cannot be nervous around a horse as he will pick up on it and take advantage. Once he learns to respect and trust you he will be a different horse. Very important you start on the groundwork before riding, get that right and the rest will follow .
		
Click to expand...

Do u think leading him in a bridle is a good idea? I took him to a new field and he was quite on his toes, hes a big lad.


----------



## Mister Ted (6 September 2015)

He will take a while to get used to his new surroundings if he has just arrived.Have you decided who he will be sharing the field with.?Once he has got introduced and used to the others over the he should settle down when he is mixed in with them.Leaving him all day without horse company will make things stressful for him with horses enjoying being part of a herd.


----------

